# Underwater General Case??????



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I am usually a google master and can find anything on the net.

But I cannot believe that there is not a simple litte underwater case that will fit my SPOT device that is pressure rated beyond 100 feet. They make 10 gazillion camera cases out there that will go to 150+ feet. Why not a simple little plain jane underwater general purpose case!!!!!!

Anyone know of one?????

I have seen the Otterbox 8000 series case and I need that size. Just rated for something a little deeper.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks like the spot is 2.6" wide x 3.7 High x 1" thick.....from online specs. Looks like it would drop right into an HID light battery canister. If you could get your hands on one cheap you could use it as-is with space to store other stuff, or have it cut down.
If there was enough intrest, I could draw up some plans for the machine shop I use, and they could cut a custom vessel and lid out of aluminum. That would probably cost about $120.
Is the spot waterproof.....if you took it out after a dive, would it be O.K to float along with you, or would it have to be in a water tight bag as well?

I measured all the UW flashlights , ect. that I had laying around, but no luck.....you might find something that it would fit in. Too bad they dont make a more cylinder shaped spot.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Are you looking for something cheaper or just something that works?

The spot isn't that big and seems like it would fit in any camera housing? Does that not work for you?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.rei.com/product/713308/otterbox-otterbox-8000-waterproof-case

http://www.shop4swag.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=249&osCsid=f3eqgi5h8pu8rut22lrm6kvh96

Couple of otter boxes that would fit, but you would want to TEST them very well before risking your electronic devices. I dont like that they are flat....cylinders are the best pressure vessels. I also dont like that the latches don't have safeties on them.
Just thinking through the usage of this container....It really needs to be the toughest,most bulletproof piece of gear you have. I would not be satisfied unless it was made of delrin or aluminum, with a real o-ring , not neoprene like most containers have for seals.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Firefishvideo said:


> Is the spot waterproof.....if you took it out after a dive, would it be O.K to float along with you, or would it have to be in a water tight bag as well?


The spot is waterproof and floats. So it works when wet. I have the older spot model which is a little thicker and a tad bigger all around. But not by much compared to the newer model. I guess I could find a camera case to stick it in.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I believe one could be made out of PVC, threaded and pipe dope/glued pretty easily.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I ran a search for canister on SB. Plenty of ideas, I like the old Pelican 500 for size but a lot of things are smaller and more efficient now.




http://www.spearboard.com/showthread.php?t=144403&highlight=canister&page=3

http://www.spearboard.com/showthread.php?t=80281&highlight=canister&page=2

http://spearboard.com/showthread.php?t=69158


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I have ordered two of the otterboxes and will take them with me on my next trips to test them empty. I have read reviews of people taking them past 100' with no ill effects. We shall see. The spot device is not horribly expensive. Just not something I would want to ruin and have to pay for due to a container failure.

At $14 a piece, it's worth a shot to try them out empty on a dive or two I guess.


----------

